# Problem with iPod 4th Gen Classic



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just bought a used iPod in good condition. It has over 1,600 songs on it. I want to clean them all off. I downloaded and installed the latest iTunes application for Windows. In my case, Windows 10.

Problem 1: There are no delete options in iTunes.

Problem 2: When I plug the USB cable into my PC, the iPod won't stay connected for more than a few seconds. It ejects itself.

It may be that this iPod is too old for the software I'm using. I have never seen a USB device behave like this before. I am totally baffled...

Ideas?


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I found another application called _CopyTrans_. The iPod stayed connected. No delete options with this either. What is the deal here? This should not be so difficult. :banghead:


----------



## Smith J (Jul 26, 2019)

You may face some compatibility issues with the older version of the device.

1. One can delete the songs from iTune by logging in it through PC/laptop. (Check for your possibilities)

2. I've noticed that as the devices get older this issue occurs, not sure of the reason behind it, another reason could a faulty cable.

--
Smith


----------

